

How long until Facebook acquires kickstarter? - clef

...and does it make sense that they would?
======
bredman
I feel like they have to stop at some point but I agree this would make much
more sense than something like Oculus Rift. I can imagine lots of great ways
to integrate this into Facebook.

------
anigbrowl
You know that's a really good question. It would make _enormous_ sense for
them.

------
2D
Maybe I'm naive but I don't think KS would sell. It's not about the cashola to
them and the community (not that I could speak for it) wouldn't be impressed.

------
TonyNib
I'd prefer them to have acquired KS rather than Oculus.

------
mattwritescode
Maybe they are already in talks

------
not_paul_graham
To me it doesn't make sense for FB to buy Kickstarter. FB wouldn't gain any
particular advantage by buying Kickstarter. It isn't in the social space and
there is little Kickstarter can do to disrupt FB (unlike mobile messaging apps
like WhatsApp). Also FB can afford to buy successful projects that Kickstarter
kickstarts like they did with Oculus.

Now if they buy a company like GitHub, that'd be a game changer but I hope
that the GitHub founders hold on to it and never sell because from what I can
tell GH are already profitable with a nimble team and already have investors
like a19z if they need more funding. Besides the only reason to sell would be
for founders wanting to become instant billionaires, and I hope that they
recognize GH as something that they can work on their entire lives as
inherently more valuable than a billion in the bank.

GH is the only social network that has the most developer mind share and is
likely to be worth 1.5x or greater than WhatsApp from my perspective.

~~~
andyidsinga
> GH as something that they can work on their entire lives

This would be astounding. Github is certainly amazing, and better than its
predecessor (sourceforge) by an order of magnitude, but alas, it seems
unlikely that it would be a life-long company as it seems it is not as
defensible a business as other 40+ year-old companies.

> the only social network that has most developer mind share stack exchange
> ..plus it seems quite defensible - so maybe their in for the long haul over
> there :)

